# Recording CDs w/ dead space



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Does any one know how to record a CD leaving dead space between the tracks? I should be getting my I-zombie controller today and want to record my thunder tracks so they have a 3 to ? minute space between them so the thunder is not constantly playing. I don't want to have to start and stop the player manualy. Any ideas on how to do this?

:jol: Oh and Happy Haunting:jol:


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Use Audacity recorder,it's free & you should be able to place time spaces as you need
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------

